# Quorum Robusto Cigar Review - Tasty, for the price



## joncaputo

Nothing fancy, but a good cigar on a budget or situations when you don't want an expensive stick ie. golfing. Has a nice initial sweetness w/ hints...

Read the full review here: Quorum Robusto Cigar Review - Tasty, for the price


----------



## pips

Always looking for cheap yet tasty smokes for the gold course to share with friends.

Thanks.


----------



## Chod

I had one of these tonight.

The construction of mine was impeccable. Especially for the price. The ash didn't drop till into the second third and was very solid. Never went out. The draw was fantastic too. Even the band came off without a fight after it warmed up.

The first third started off great, was very smooth and enjoyable. The second third had almost a chemically taste. At first it was okay, but the further along I got it started overpowering. However the final third got enjoyable again. smoothed out and even had a bit of spice.

They are very affordable and well constructed. I would have no hesitation recommending them to someone who was starting off. I believe they are meant to be a medium, but I would say more mild-medium.

My 2c.


----------



## Oldmso54

I picked up a couple of these at my local ABC liquor store as give aways for a poker night. The game got cancelled last second so when I was back at the store I was going to return them and the store manager was nice enough to accommadate that request but said "you ought to try one - they really aren't bad and if you don't like it bring the others back and I'll give you your money back." Well I have to agree that they aren't the most complex smoke but construction, draw and flavor wise they were definitely OK, especially for the price.


----------



## Johnny Rock

These are among the cheapest hand mades that my B&M carries. Sometimes he will throw in one or two with your order. He says he sells a ton of them. Got a few chillin in my humi, so I'll give it a try.

Maybe I'll run one under the faucet first..LOL!

Thanks for the review.


----------

